# 1800 from FEMA



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

This week I received 1800 dollars from FEMA.
I actually recommend President Trump doing the executive order before it was even proposed.
I remember all the haters saying this can't be done. The President has no authority and only Congress can do this.
Well obviously I was right and they were wrong.
Everyone enjoy your payments and remember I proposed it and never doubted our President.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> This week I received 1800 dollars from FEMA.
> I actually recommend President Trump doing the executive order before it was even proposed.
> I remember all the haters saying this can't be done. The President has no authority and only Congress can do this.
> Well obviously I was right and they were wrong.
> Everyone enjoy your payments and remember I proposed it and never doubted our President.


Wheres my $1,800.00 ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> This week I received 1800 dollars from FEMA.
> I actually recommend President Trump doing the executive order before it was even proposed.
> I remember all the haters saying this can't be done. The President has no authority and only Congress can do this.
> Well obviously I was right and they were wrong.
> Everyone enjoy your payments and remember I proposed it and never doubted our President.


Can you get your tongue any further in?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Wheres my $1,800.00 ?


Unless your the one state that opted out soon


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Unless your the one state that opted out soon


Im in Louisiana.
F.E.M.A. stands for Federal Emergency Management Agency

If its FEDERAL MONEY

MY STATE WANTS IT.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Im in Louisiana.
> F.E.M.A. stands for Federal Emergency Management Agency
> 
> If its FEDERAL MONEY
> ...


If you were getting PUA and your regular UI is over 100 your gold.
I got one payment for 300, next day 600 and next 900 pending until 9/21.
They don't send you any advance notice it arrives however your regular UI arrives.
Now we got to get Pelosi off her tired wrinkled old @@@ and sign this 1.5 trillion bill on the table.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Where's my $1800.00? Dear President leader let me down. Should I still vote for him? Hum.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Where's my $1800.00? Dear President leader let me down. Should I still vote for him? Hum.


If your making over 100 UI and we're getting PUA you will get it.
Yes even the haters get it.
Now if we can just get that sun dried raison Pelosi to except the 1.5 trillion that has triggers that will take it over 2.2 trillion.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> If your making over 100 UI


...and there's the rub. Why $100 or more per week? Explain why dear leader President inserted that into his tantrum EO?

Haters? I know Jimmy you are sensitive and this is most likely you first time EVER in an online discussion forum and you take anybody who doesn't agree with you as a 'hater'. Can we move on from that child like behavior? You are in love with Trump, I think he is a President. So, move on.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...and there's the rub. Why $100 or more per week? Explain why dear leader President inserted that into his tantrum EO?
> 
> Haters? I know Jimmy you are sensitive and this is most likely you first time EVER in an online discussion forum and you take anybody who doesn't agree with you as a 'hater'. Can we move on from that child like behavior? You are in love with Trump, I think he is a President. So, move on.


My feeling is if your not making over 100 on UI then you were not making much prior to the Pandemic.
They did not want people making more then they did before. 
The first round they did not have time to find tune it to this level.
As far as the haters issue you addressed that is the proverbial pot calling the kettle black.
If anyone is thin skinned it's you. I was not addressing you you just jumped in.
I know you hate me always being right and that gets in your craw.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> My feeling is if your not making over 100 on UI then you were not making much prior to the Pandemic.


Oh, that's true. I tried to file UI under my RS income, but Calif 'finds' any W2 info in the past 18 months. So, although I entered all the RS info, the app defaulted to the W2 job, even tho I didn't select it. The job they found was maybe 15 hours a week at THE minimum wage; essentially I was a school volunteer being paid...sorta. 
But there is neither here, nor there. I WAS getting the $600 and THAT should have been the only variable that mattered. Did you know almost a million US taxpayers are in the same situation? Noodle that for a while.

Ha. You are the most thin skinned posting member here. You confuse when somebody disagrees with you and label it hating. If you don't understand how an online discussion group works, maybe there are other sandboxes you can play in?

IN my craw? Is that east coast dawdle? Learn to use ignore to help your delicate nature.

You are always right? OK, if that makes your head grow bigger and you feel better about yourself; fine. But, still, learn to use ignore or reduce your tantrums.

And do explain why dear leader President screwed a million households. Can't wait to see you spin that. Oh, blame your girlfriend Pelosi? Come on, you have the HOTS for her. Just own it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Oh, that's true. I tried to file UI under my RS income, but Calif 'finds' any W2 info in the past 18 months. So, although I entered all the RS info, the app defaulted to the W2 job, even tho I didn't select it. The job they found was maybe 15 hours a week at THE minimum wage; essentially I was a school volunteer being paid...sorta.
> But there is neither here, nor there. I WAS getting the $600 and THAT should have been the only variable that mattered. Did you know almost a million US taxpayers are in the same situation? Noodle that for a while.
> 
> Ha. You are the most thin skinned posting member here. You confuse when somebody disagrees with you and label it hating. If you don't understand how an online discussion group works, maybe there are other sandboxes you can play in?
> ...


I don't get any satisfaction knowing someone who needed the money got shut out of the FEMA money.
I'm sure some got it that really did not deserve it.
There has to be some cut off point.
All the other stuff I just don't have the time for.
I was wrong once about the amount of stock Travis had. I used a Google report that was not up to date.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> There has to be some cut off point.


....as long as you got yours, aye? Praise be to dear leader President, huh? Still waiting for explanation on the why of it. Crickets.

Nice to know you feel all your opinions are 'right' and 'correct'.

PS who cares how much stock Travis was granted? sheesh.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1-800-YA-SCRWD


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Where's my $1800.00? Dear President leader let me down. Should I still vote for him? Hum.


Why even ask if you know the answer?

You don't need the $1800. Your 'other' er um, your wife's income will take care of you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> My feeling is if your not making over 100 on UI then you were not making much prior to the Pandemic.
> They did not want people making more then they did before.


You are right! The Gubermint really doesn't want any citizens making more than $100 a week

Good slaves are good citizens.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> If you were getting PUA and your regular UI is over 100 your gold.
> I got one payment for 300, next day 600 and next 900 pending until 9/21.
> They don't send you any advance notice it arrives however your regular UI arrives.
> Now we got to get Pelosi off her tired wrinkled old @@@ and sign this 1.5 trillion bill on the table.
> ...


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> This week I received 1800 dollars from FEMA.
> I actually recommend President Trump doing the executive order before it was even proposed.
> I remember all the haters saying this can't be done. The President has no authority and only Congress can do this.
> Well obviously I was right and they were wrong.
> Everyone enjoy your payments and remember I proposed it and never doubted our President.


I have already been notified by the Indiana DWD that I will be getting $2500 from the same fund, the FEMA DWD fund here in Indianapolis--$2500 on the 21st.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Unfortunately there was some kind of add blocking most of your reply. From what I could read your getting 2500 dollars from the Hoosier State. A ++++ enjoy and let's hope ferret face Pelosi can find time between botox injections and haircuts and binging on ice cream to sign the [email protected]@@@@@ bill


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I’m randomly getting the fema money paid out. Last week got $1500 deposited randomly. 2 days ago got another $300. Did my weekly cert today and a pop up said it’s still paying as long as you make the $100 a week at least.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

That’s right...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> My feeling is if your not making over 100 on UI then you were not making much prior to the Pandemic.
> They did not want people making more then they did before.
> The first round they did not have time to find tune it to this level.
> As far as the haters issue you addressed that is the proverbial pot calling the kettle black.
> ...


The reason the states had to pay out at least 100 per unemployed employee is that the money was *DIVERTED* from FEMA funds.

Under FEMA rules, states must pay out 25% of all disbursements from the fund.

That is where the 100 minimum came from, it's not just a random number.

If the feds had given out two hundred dollars then the state minimum would have been 50 bux.

If and when there is another stimulus bill approved and it's higher than zero be sure to thank Pelosi because that is what Republicans originally wanted to give you.

ZERO.

BTW, those "haters" pay the taxes that let you sit around at home collecting Unemployment,

while you $!+€# about Pelosi all day on UP.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> That is where the 100 minimum came from, it's not just a random number.


what dear leader President admin said about the $100 was that it would reduce fraud? WTF? Somebody who tongues dear leader President will need to explain that to me. 
For me, not that big of a deal. I didn't need UI, didn't need the $600 and don't need the continued UI. I wanted the $600, because I spent over 30 years (or my employer did) paying into the system. So getting some back (it is taxable, few more months many will scream they didn't know) is a good thing and it took the sting out of SAH orders.

Say what you want about Pelosi, but she cleary screwed up here and figured GOP would blink; they didn't. And now instead of 'something' there is nothing. She blew it clearly. OUT of touch and way way way too old. Time to retire, actually pass time to retire.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> This week I received 1800 dollars from FEMA.
> I actually recommend President Trump doing the executive order before it was even proposed.
> I remember all the haters saying this can't be done. The President has no authority and only Congress can do this.
> Well obviously I was right and they were wrong.
> Everyone enjoy your payments and remember I proposed it and never doubted our President.


Ain't got shit yet. That used to be 3 weeks. I'll be happy when I get it but I'd give it all up for him not to try and ram a justice into office before the election.



SHalester said:


> what dear leader President admin said about the $100 was that it would reduce fraud? WTF? Somebody who tongues dear leader President will need to explain that to me.
> For me, not that big of a deal. I didn't need UI, didn't need the $600 and don't need the continued UI. I wanted the $600, because I spent over 30 years (or my employer did) paying into the system. So getting some back (it is taxable, few more months many will scream they didn't know) is a good thing and it took the sting out of SAH orders.
> 
> Say what you want about Pelosi, but she cleary screwed up here and figured GOP would blink; they didn't. And now instead of 'something' there is nothing. She blew it clearly. OUT of touch and way way way too old. Time to retire, actually pass time to retire.


I don't know about that. I care more about the restin addition to Ui. Schumer and Warren have put forth a bill that includes wiping out 50k of student loan debt. Pass that and never mind Federal enhancement of UI.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> bill that includes wiping out 50k of student loan debt.


yeah, I wasn't for that at all. Reduced interest rate, pause on payments all fine. Unless they gave money to all the parents who worked hard to pay for their kids college education wiping out student debt is a no-go. They incurred it, they agreed to it, they pay it or else.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> what dear leader President admin said about the $100 was that it would reduce fraud? WTF? Somebody who tongues dear leader President will need to explain that to me.
> For me, not that big of a deal. I didn't need UI, didn't need the $600 and don't need the continued UI. I wanted the $600, because I spent over 30 years (or my employer did) paying into the system. So getting some back (it is taxable, few more months many will scream they didn't know) is a good thing and it took the sting out of SAH orders.
> 
> Say what you want about Pelosi, but she cleary screwed up here and figured GOP would blink; they didn't. And now instead of 'something' there is nothing. She blew it clearly. OUT of touch and way way way too old. Time to retire, actually pass time to retire.


Republicans will blink, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Republicans will blink, it's just a matter of time.


....not with dear leader President around, they won't. GOP has no spine at all.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> ....not with dear leader President around, they won't. GOP has no spine at all.


Dear leader President is already on board.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...ack-bigger-coronavirus-bill/story?id=73047834
"Go for the much higher numbers, Republicans, it all comes back to the USA anyway (one way or another!)," Trump tweeted.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I wasn't for that at all. Reduced interest rate, pause on payments all fine. Unless they gave money to all the parents who worked hard to pay for their kids college education wiping out student debt is a no-go. They incurred it, they agreed to it, they pay it or else.


well there are people that don't give a shit about our unemployment either. That's why it's an inclusive bill. It's to benefit those who are hurting right now. They are Congress for all the people. Let's try to remember. I support Pelosi she will know when she's got the most she can get. The republicans now will need to settle this before they run off to do the SCOTUS. It is not going to be a good look to just drop pandemic relief and jump to ramming the justice through.



observer said:


> Dear leader President is already on board.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...ack-bigger-coronavirus-bill/story?id=73047834
> "Go for the much higher numbers, Republicans, it all comes back to the USA anyway (one way or another!)," Trump tweeted.


And he is ****ing right. There I said it Trump is right about something. The republicans in the senate are trash. The money will help stimulate the economy. Make him look good so win-****ing-win for them. Give us the damn money already. I don't get them with this at all.
But Trumps full tweet is bullshit and doesn't make sense. The Democrats want a stimulus bill that isn't shit. The republicans are the ones that refuse to offer a serious bill.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ABQuber said:


> I'm randomly getting the fema money paid out. Last week got $1500 deposited randomly. 2 days ago got another $300. Did my weekly cert today and a pop up said it's still paying as long as you make the $100 a week at least.


That's how they payout in random increments.
That's interesting about the pop up in your certification. I never received anything.
If you get a 7th payment you will be the first on this board.
Let us know !



Jennyma said:


> Ain't got shit yet. That used to be 3 weeks. I'll be happy when I get it but I'd give it all up for him not to try and ram a justice into office before the election.
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. I care more about the restin addition to Ui. Schumer and Warren have put forth a bill that includes wiping out 50k of student loan debt. Pass that and never mind Federal enhancement of UI.


I guess everyone has there priority's.
I don't know how many of the 30 million people on UI would agree with you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> I support Pelosi she will know when she's got the most she can get.


sorry, yes she has been the bomb in the past. But, here, she clearly miscalculated. Her minions miscalculated. How much time has passed since there has been nothing? Noodle that and tell me Pelosi is 'right'. She is out of touch, just like dear President leader and most of the GOP. Way way out of touch. they both need to go. Him by not being re-elected and her retiring by Jan.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> what dear leader President admin said about the $100 was that it would reduce fraud? WTF? Somebody who tongues dear leader President will need to explain that to me.
> For me, not that big of a deal. I didn't need UI, didn't need the $600 and don't need the continued UI. I wanted the $600, because I spent over 30 years (or my employer did) paying into the system. So getting some back (it is taxable, few more months many will scream they didn't know) is a good thing and it took the sting out of SAH orders.
> 
> Say what you want about Pelosi, but she cleary screwed up here and figured GOP would blink; they didn't. And now instead of 'something' there is nothing. She blew it clearly. OUT of touch and way way way too old. Time to retire, actually pass time to retire.


Thank you, for a second I thought everyone was praising Pelosi for her political guile.

The GOP and Trump won the 2nd Stimulus battle. How things stand both sides of senate point the finger to the opposition to why Stimulus 2 didn't happen.

Trump takes the credit for a false 3 weeks of enhanced unemployment that was actually just part of Stimulus 1.

It plays into Trumps image amongst his followers as the 1 person to get things done while the "politicians" sit on their hands and do nothing. This is a win for Trump.

The GOP released a very trimmed down plan which was turned down by Democrats. The GOP says Dems wouldn't compromise and has largely been given a pass by their voters. Neutral Outcome

Democrats went into Stimulus 2 hoping to show GOP and presidential incompetence and it back fired.

This should have been a win, win situation for Democrats. If Stimulus 2 happened despite opposition from GOP it shows Democrats out maneuvering GOP and thinking more intelligent.

More importantly it puts out the image of politicians fighting for the distressed American peo people.

If Stimulus 2 didn't happen it should have come across as the GOP doesn't care about the citizens and the Dems do but was outgunned. Either way it should have been an enticement to vote blue in Nov.

Now for reality, Democrats dropped the ball when they had the advantage. It's a pure loss because it makes them look inferior to the current regime on the Eve of election.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> sorry, yes she has been the bomb in the past. But, here, she clearly miscalculated. Her minions miscalculated. How much time has passed since there has been nothing? Noodle that and tell me Pelosi is 'right'. She is out of touch, just like dear President leader and most of the GOP. Way way out of touch. they both need to go. Him by not being re-elected and her retiring by Jan.


Totally agree with your view on Pelosi.
Biden will be another Obama.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Biden will be another Obama.


if true, that is much better than Trump. Any breathing human is better than Trump.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> This week I received 1800 dollars from FEMA.
> I actually recommend President Trump doing the executive order before it was even proposed.
> I remember all the haters saying this can't be done. The President has no authority and only Congress can do this.
> Well obviously I was right and they were wrong.
> Everyone enjoy your payments and remember I proposed it and never doubted our President.


Not sure about your $1,800.00 but if this dumb selfish impersonator of a President is doing this and you got it ...good for you!
Reality is, the only this can be done is to steal monies from a previously approved Congressional bill and apply it to this, just like he did with the military funds allocated for schools, medical facilities and non combat programs to the stupid wall.

Looking for my piece of the pie!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...and there's the rub. Why $100 or more per week? Explain why dear leader President inserted that into his tantrum EO?
> 
> Haters? I know Jimmy you are sensitive and this is most likely you first time EVER in an online discussion forum and you take anybody who doesn't agree with you as a 'hater'. Can we move on from that child like behavior? You are in love with Trump, I think he is a President. So, move on.


Do-Tard
_noun_
an old person, especially one who has become physically weak or whose mental faculties have declined.

More like Bidenisis


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Do-Tard
> _noun_
> an old person, especially one who has become physically weak or whose mental faculties have declined.
> 
> More like Bidenisis


And Pelosi


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Poopy54 said:


> Do-Tard
> _noun_
> an old person, especially one who has become physically weak or whose mental faculties have declined.
> 
> More like Bidenisis


Don't forget "Daft".

I was once called daft, on here by a member, so I may qualify as President myself.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NK has right: Trump is a President and the village idiot according to Putin; Trump's real boss.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

SHalester said:


> NK has right: Trump is a President and the village idiot according to Putin; Trump's real boss.


All you dems really need to dig pretty far back and just keep repeating the same dumb ass talking points.....Get some new material!!!
Seems to me you all just want America to fail. Ain't gonna happen pal!! 4 more years, then we will have to listen to all of you again....It's getting boring people


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> All you dems


Not a dem, strike one. 


Poopy54 said:


> dumb ass talking points


Oh, that was mean. strike two.


Poopy54 said:


> 4 more years,


That is confrontational. Mod clean up on isle 3. strike three

YOU ARE OUT. &#129335;‍♂ &#129318;‍♂

PS move to the politics forum; I'm sure you have a few friends there.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.businessinsider.com/tru...-economy-federal-spending-unemployment-2020-9


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

observer said:


> Don't forget "Daft".
> 
> I was once called daft, on here by a member, so I may qualify as President myself.


Sorry. That was before I got to know you better. &#129335;‍♂


----------

